
French politician promises refuge for U.S. scientists in age of Trump - renaudg
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2017/02/04/french-politician-promises-refuge-for-u-s-scientists-in-age-of-trump/
======
gamechangr
Invitations are nice, but low taxes are more important.

